# Rode in a new Z06... holy smokes!



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

I mean literally - in yesterday's dry low-40s weather, mashing the gas in 1st, 2nd and sometimes 3rd would bring wheelspin. :yikes: In 2nd it would bring wheel hopping too, which made it very interesting to say the least...

I thought the ride quality was acceptable, the interior also acceptable - but that the chassis has more power than it can handle. Wheel hop is inexcusable in a $70k car, IMO.

The inability to use more than 1/2 throttle in cold weather (and in the wet too I imagine) would be very frustrating to me. But put a set of sticky tires on that car and I bet it would make an amazing trackday car... Who knows - maybe some of you with superior driving skills and a better tolerance for the unexpected would welcome these challenges. But for me, the "regular" 400HP version would probably work better.

Has any one of you driven one? The driver was complaining about a lack of feel, could not feel what the car was doing. I'm wondering if it's built into the car, or caused by the runflats.

A very impressive car, no doubt. But not an unqualified stellar achievement IMO.

adc
03 330 ZHP


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

adc said:


> Has any one of you driven one? The driver was complaining about a lack of feel, could not feel what the car was doing. I'm wondering if it's built into the car, or caused by the runflats.


All the reports that I have read that said something about lack of feel also qualified it with the fact that they left traction control on. :dunno:

They should not have even bothered with traction control. It's competitor in the P car worlds don't gots it.

If someone has more $$ than talent, let him be pimp slapped by the Z06 and send to the ditch via FedEx. :thumbup:


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

I drove a CTS-V that had the dreaded wheel hop as well.

Excellent car besides that and the horribly cheap interior.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Stuka said:


> All the reports that I have read that said something about lack of feel also qualified it with the fact that they left traction control on.


I'll let the guy know to disable his traction control...

Other than that, I think he "gets" it - his other car is a 540i 6sp. Clearly the Z06 is a fair weather toy - but if I were shopping in the rarefied world of 500HP+ cars, I'd probably wait for the 6sp M6.

adc
03 330 ZHP


----------



## whiskey.org (Sep 9, 2005)

Z06 is a sick car, but ****ty interior and white trash heritage are huge turn offs


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

whiskey.org said:


> Z06 is a sick car, but ****ty interior and white trash heritage are huge turn offs


I'll put up with the interior and the heritage for that performance at that price point.

Alex


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

BahnBaum said:


> I'll put up with the interior and the heritage for that performance at that price point.
> 
> Alex


Actually the interior didn't look that bad to me. Not worse than say - a G35. It has a cheap-looking silver plastic center console and some unhappy AC vents, but other than that it seemed ok. And it was well screwed together.

But if not for a track car, I would not buy something like that.

adc
03 330 ZHP


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

The M3 has wheel hop, too. It's a performance tires and cold weather thing, I believe.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

whiskey.org said:


> Z06 is a sick car, but ****ty interior and white trash heritage are huge turn offs


so is ignorance and stupidity :dunno: 

wheel hop is a shock issue, the C5 was the same way, they are trying to maintain a very civil street ride with it, up the damping and it will disappear, but then you feel every pebble and crack in the road


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> The M3 has wheel hop, too. It's a performance tires and cold weather thing, I believe.


Well I'll be...

Do you have wheel hop even with your modified suspension?

I'm asking because I can spin my tires in the ZHP in 1st very easily in this weather, but I never get wheel hop. :dunno:

adc
03 330 ZHP


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

adc said:


> Well I'll be...
> 
> Do you have wheel hop even with your modified suspension?
> 
> ...


 I think it's related to the diff, at least in part. Wheel hop was dramatically reduced, although not entirely eliminated in the cold with coilovers, although I run thwe stock suspension for the winter.

My snow tires COMPLETELY eliminate winter wheel hop. (They also completely eliminate traction, but I honestly enjoy that.)


----------



## whiskey.org (Sep 9, 2005)

corvette's are so awesome they have their own fragrance!!

http://www.fragrancex.com/products/_cid_Cologne-am-lid_C-am-pid_130M__products.html


----------



## DaveH (Sep 25, 2003)

This recent _Autoweek_ article compared the Z06 to the Viper:
http://www.autoweek.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051205/FREE/51204012/1012/VEHICLEREVIEWS

The comments about the Corvette showed that even their expert test drivers had a lot of difficulty with traction on the launch. It took many tries to get good results with the Corvette. The Viper just took off, no questions, no problems.


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

Dont mean to sound like a noob but can someone just briefly describe what a wheel hop is and why is it bad? :eeps:


----------



## meyer21 (Oct 26, 2005)

adc said:


> I mean literally - in yesterday's dry low-40s weather, mashing the gas in 1st, 2nd and sometimes 3rd would bring wheelspin. :yikes: In 2nd it would bring wheel hopping too, which made it very interesting to say the least...
> 
> I thought the ride quality was acceptable, the interior also acceptable - but that the chassis has more power than it can handle. Wheel hop is inexcusable in a $70k car, IMO.
> 
> ...


I drove one about 2 weeks ago. The Supercar tires are crap in the cold/wet. They need to heat up to be worth a ****.

Try it again on a hot summer day after the tires are warmed up. You'll still spin the tires, but they'll definately stick better.

Also - the car is under-rated in hp. It's actually putting out about 530 hp at the crank, not 505. 467 RWHP on the dyno ~ 12% drive-train loss.  Of course, this difference could just be from mfg. variances (+/- 5%)


----------



## meyer21 (Oct 26, 2005)

Double Vanos said:


> Dont mean to sound like a noob but can someone just briefly describe what a wheel hop is and why is it bad? :eeps:


The (rear) wheels hop into the air (slightly).

It's bad because it can and will break your transmission if you are driving a manual. Seen it several times at the drag strip.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Double Vanos said:


> Dont mean to sound like a noob but can someone just briefly describe what a wheel hop is and why is it bad? :eeps:


Wheel hop is a result (usually) of a car with more power than suspension....the rear axle, not being adequately controlled,is actually oscillating up and down under hard wheelspin, leaving a dotted line of rubber on the pavement rather than a solid stripe. This wastes power and makes a car tricky to launch (also playing havoc with 0-60 times). Back in the day, most hot rods had Traction Bars.... an extra link which paralleled the ground, connected by brackets to the axle and the frame about 3 feet in front of the axle. This setup prevented "spring wrap-up", and kept the axle planted and under control.Unfortunately, traction bars are better suited to solid-axle cars, IRS needs a more sophisticated(and costly) 4-link setup.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

Fast Bob said:


> Wheel hop is a result (usually) of a car with more power than suspension....the rear axle, not being adequately controlled,is actually oscillating up and down under hard wheelspin, leaving a dotted line of rubber on the pavement rather than a solid stripe. This wastes power and makes a car tricky to launch (also playing havoc with 0-60 times). Back in the day, most hot rods had Traction Bars.... an extra link which paralleled the ground, connected by brackets to the axle and the frame about 3 feet in front of the axle. This setup prevented "spring wrap-up", and kept the axle planted and under control.Unfortunately, traction bars are better suited to solid-axle cars, IRS needs a more sophisticated(and costly) 4-link setup.
> 
> Regards,
> Bob


Thanks Bob now i know exactly what it is. So hows the 330 treating you?


----------



## DaveH (Sep 25, 2003)

Fast Bob said:


> Wheel hop is a result (usually) of a car with more power than suspension....the rear axle, not being adequately controlled,is actually oscillating up and down under hard wheelspin, leaving a dotted line of rubber on the pavement rather than a solid stripe. This wastes power and makes a car tricky to launch (also playing havoc with 0-60 times). Back in the day, most hot rods had Traction Bars.... an extra link which paralleled the ground, connected by brackets to the axle and the frame about 3 feet in front of the axle. This setup prevented "spring wrap-up", and kept the axle planted and under control.Unfortunately, traction bars are better suited to solid-axle cars, IRS needs a more sophisticated(and costly) 4-link setup.
> 
> Regards,
> Bob


Bob: If I recall correctly, the Corvette still uses a *transverse leafspring on the rear axle*. I believe using this ancient technology from the Amish severely hampers the traction and hense the wheel hop. I has a '67 big block Corvette that had the same set-up. Pure bull**** if you ask me in this modern era car. The Mustang's solid axle is no better if you ask me.


----------



## Micky D (Nov 3, 2005)

DaveH said:


> Bob: If I recall correctly, the Corvette still uses a *transverse leafspring on the rear axle*. I believe using this ancient technology from the Amish severely hampers the traction and hense the wheel hop. I has a '67 big block Corvette that had the same set-up. Pure bull**** if you ask me in this modern era car. The Mustang's solid axle is no better if you ask me.


Have to agree with Dave. LEAF SPRINGS ?? The last European vehicle with leaf springs was Queen Victoria's coronation carriage. The raw power is for many including me a real buzz but what happens when you get to the first corner and want to get around it in one piece. I will take less horse power in an over engineered European car every day.

Saw aroad test of the Viper, after they gave it some stick the paint on the door sills started to bubble as the exaust pipes which run under the sills is not insulated. Would it realy cost that much more to do it properly?


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sears Point (Infineon) Lap Times

SCCA ITE Evo _ 1:45.277

OTC U1 Viper _ 1:45.800

OTC T1 Corvette _ 1:55.574

http://www.sfrscca.org/Results/20050904/gq1.htm

http://www.muellerized.com/pics/92-silver_car/Buttonwillow_10-14-05/DSCN1688.JPG

http://www.opentrackchallenge.com/results/2004/class_04_sp.html


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Sure there are faster Evo's, just like there is such a thing as the C5R and C6R. Put up the "best" Evo against the "best" vette and see who wins (edit - T1 doesn't allow very much in mods). If it is a just drag race then pick a LPE world-record vette (though I imagine the difference in drag racing is less than the road-race difference).


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Penforhire said:


> Sure there are faster Evo's, just like there is such a thing as the C5R and C6R. Put up the "best" Evo against the "best" vette and see who wins (edit - T1 doesn't allow very much in mods). If it is a just drag race then pick a LPE world-record vette (though I imagine the difference in drag racing is less than the road-race difference).


Exactly... just add RA-1s and the stock Z06 *will* be faster. :dunno:

That being said, I wouldn't want to own either.

adc
03 330 ZHP


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

You're trying to compare a free for all class (ITE), in which you're free to do anythign you want to the car to T1, which requires that you keep the frigging interior and and doesn't allow you to make very many changes? The C6-R is legal in ITE.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> You're trying to compare a free for all class (ITE), in which you're free to do anythign you want to the car to T1, which requires that you keep the frigging interior and and doesn't allow you to make very many changes?


The OTC U1 Viper is an unlimited racecar.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Penforhire said:


> Sure there are faster Evo's ...


There're many fast Evos in Japan.

http://forums.evolutionm.net/showthread.php?t=179358&highlight=Tokyo+Auto+Salon


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

I like that Do-Luck widebody (er... but the name's got to go). Thanks for the tuner-pic link.

Having had and raced a C5 Z06, my one true sports car object-of-lust is the Ariel Atom, since it is nearly attainable and I live in sunny So Cal (I'd say a dancing pony 360/430 but that's not as likely in the cards). I just have to convince the wife that I really need a $45K pure toy...


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

meyer21 said:


> Not to mention that I'm not 21 anymore...


Some of the fastest Evos in the nation are driven by older guys.

http://www.nsxfiles.com/evo_sows.htm


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

MCSL said:


> Some of the fastest Evos in the nation are driven by older guys.
> 
> http://www.nsxfiles.com/evo_sows.htm


Maybe his post should have said "I don't think I'm 21 anymore" 

Evo's are fast, but if speed was all I cared about, I'd be driving a LS-1-powered Camaro with a supercharged 400+ ci V-8 for less than what my 330Ci cost. I like speed, but have realized I can't use it on a daily basis without threatening my driver's license.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Michigan International Speedway Infield Road Course Times

HKS Evo8 RS ($86k) _ 48.3 s

MTI Z07 Corvette ($108K) _ 48.8 s

Lingenfelter Twin Turbo Corvette ($149k) _ 49.0 s

http://www.hksusa.com/info/?id=2957

http://www.caranddriver.com/article.asp?section_id=35&article_id=10165&page_number=16

http://www.caranddriver.com/article.asp?section_id=15&article_id=8721&page_number=7

http://www.caranddriver.com/article.asp?section_id=15&article_id=8721&page_number=9

Note: These are street legal cars.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Bedford Autodrome West Circuit (U.K.) Lap Times

Ferrari F430 _ 1:24.20

Mitsubishi Evo IX MR _ 1:24.55

Porsche Carrera 4 _ 1:25.75

Audi RS4 _ 1:28.60

Source: Feb '06 EVO magazine
http://www.evo.co.uk


----------



## Boothzor (Feb 6, 2006)

I actually registered to post in this thread. 

Im laughing so hard at the evo people right now. Let me first of all say i own a new z06 and an m5. My best friend owns an evo. 

Here is the difference...

Stock evo vs stock vette(were talking from mitsu stock vs from chev stock...not performance tuned) The vette drops it A) off the line B) around the track C) with the ladies

Now...lets even the field say...and make them both...naturally aspirated...the evo couldnt drop a corolla naturally aspirated.

Now i hear you cry about the price difference...ok assume you go and mod an evo, omg you modded a car and made it better? how amazing...But lets go a step furthur and assume you have unlimited modding potential with each car...

So ill take a c6-r which is essentially a racing z06...i dont see to many evos racing in le mans...I also think the lap times at the ring, are alot more profound on what the car can do, than the lap times at tracks around the states driven by not so professional drivers, and if you factor in the stereotype that most vette drivers are ********, they probably done a 6 pack before the race, and were drinking a can during it.

Also the fastest "drag" corvette, run 4.4 seconds...or there abouts...so having modded evos against a stock is like having a modded evo against that.

Furthurmore, the corvette is a technically better car in every aspect, its lighter, its got more hp, and it has a better wheel base and a lowed drag co-efficient than an evo. Now you can mod your evo as much as you like, and you can put in good drivers to show off the evo etc, but ultimately its just simply not going to have the mod potential of the vette.

And thats comparing them both stock, if you went through and modded your evo to make it faster, by the time you have finished the reasonably priced mods, you have a car thats just below the performance line of the vette, looks like **** and will be shagged in 5 years. For you to get more performance out of an evo above that, you would be spending alot of money...

You change the air filter in the vette...you gain 10hp...you put some long tube headers on to go with that...your putting 500hp to the ground. 

A liginfelter vette is also made to last....So while 700-800hp seems tame from a twin turboed vette, thats gonna last, and not be a throw away car.

In the end, i could mod a pirate ship to beat a ferrari, but it would cost me a significant amount. The evos technical "mod" potential, based on the cars physical shape is much lower than that of the vette. 

Ive seen a few videos on the net of a fully modded z06 in japan dropping TT skylines, supras, evos and WRX's(all modded). The vette is a race car...the evo is a toy you do up when you cant afford to do up a race car.

Also lets do a 50 lap race between a stock evo and a stock vette...anyone keen?


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Boothzor said:


> Ive seen a few videos on the net of a fully modded z06 in japan dropping TT skylines, supras, evos and WRX's(all modded). The vette is a race car...the evo is a toy you do up when you cant afford to do up a race car.


Can you post links to these videos? I love the Z06. I'd like to see the vids.



Boothzor said:


> Also lets do a 50 lap race between a stock evo and a stock vette...anyone keen?


How's about my 6 vs your Z06? Hehehehe.... okay just kidding. OMG, I'd be so creamed, it won't even be funny.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I've seen a video on Top Gear where a stock Evo 9 was racing a rally driver in a Gallardo and the Evo out performed the Gallardo, Mitsubishi did an excellant job on making a pocket rocket.


----------



## Boothzor (Feb 6, 2006)

In regards to the HKS Evo8 RS

http://www.dragtimes.com/Mitsubishi-Lancer-EVO-Timeslip-7189.html

an 11 out of a 481bhp evo?

A corvette runs that STOCK.

A corvette is a better handling car than the evo aswell, so the fact that your producing track times with evo beating it says alot of things, the evo is modded, the vette maybe isnt, and the drivers arent of equal quality.

Stock vs stock, the handles the twistys better than the evo and accelerates alot harder, its even better than the hks evo you listed. Dont try and compare a 900hp liginfelter corvette to a 500hp evo. Cause the corvette has it all over it...Can we race them both in a 24 hour race and see which one wins? I got some money on the evo breaking down...


----------



## Boothzor (Feb 6, 2006)

Im in no way bagging the evo either guys, i think its a great car for the money, and you can mod them cheap to get them to a good speed. But one thing they arnt is a race car, and i laugh when people try to think they are.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Boothzor said:


> In regards to the HKS Evo8 RS
> 
> http://www.dragtimes.com/Mitsubishi-Lancer-EVO-Timeslip-7189.html
> 
> ...


Okay, but what about a more fair comparison? How does the new M6 fair against the Z06?
Or the new M3 vs the Z06? Afterall, this is a bimmer group.


----------



## Boothzor (Feb 6, 2006)

I havent run against an m6, but i can tell you the m5 i own dosnt touch the vette. The m5 is my daily driver though. As for the m3, vs a z06? think stock evo...j/k Nah i have to say the m3 is also a good car, but its apples and oranges. In australia, a more fair comparison would be a commodore vs an m5, because there both aimed at the same market, and fetch the same price tag, roughly. The BMW would drop it.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Boothzor said:


> Im in no way bagging the evo either guys, i think its a great car for the money, and you can mod them cheap to get them to a good speed. But one thing they arnt is a race car, and i laugh when people try to think they are.


Well, rally racing, which is what they were designed for right? I'm sure your vette would be crap on a bumpy, muddy dirt road. And, I don't think you'd want to drive it on such conditions either.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

SmoothCruise said:


> Okay, but what about a more fair comparison? How does the new M6 fair against the Z06?
> Or the new M3 vs the Z06? Afterall, this is a bimmer group.


Absolutely no comparison. Neither the M3 nor the M5/M6 have anywhere near the track capability as the Z06. The BMWs possess too many compromises that the Z06 plain and simply does not.

If you're talking about a Grand Touring type car, it's a different comparison.

Alex


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

BahnBaum said:


> Absolutely no comparison. Neither the M3 nor the M5/M6 have anywhere near the track capability as the Z06. The BMWs possess too many compromises that the Z06 plain and simply does not.
> 
> If you're talking about a Grand Touring type car, it's a different comparison.
> 
> Alex


True, but I thought it would be a closer comparison in terms of stock numbers? Now, what about the Z06 vs the MCSL?


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Good question. The Z06 still contains plenty of compromise but so do most daily-driver cars. Its worst compromise is a numb feel for the road. My C5 z06 was like that and I read the C6 is the same. The limits are very high but hard to detect. Fortunately the C5 Z06, with OEM tires and alignment, was a *****cat to get way out-of-shape and recover. Felt like a big Miata.

I'm reading the C6 Z06 is not quite as forgiving.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

SmoothCruise said:


> True, but I thought it would be a closer comparison in terms of stock numbers?


That's the issue, IMO. What stock numbers? 0-60? 1/4 mile time? Skidpad g's?

If you're looking at pure trackability, I think you have to find a common number, like Nurburgring times that you can use to compare across models. If you do that, I think you find there are only a couple cars faster than a well-driven Z06.

Alex


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Boothzor said:


> I actually registered to post in this thread.
> 
> Im laughing so hard at the evo people right now. Let me first of all say i own a new z06 and an m5. My best friend owns an evo.
> 
> ...


I actually agree with most of your post... but for those few exceptions, let me play the devil's advocate.

1. The Vette wouldn't know which way the Evo went in snow. And yes, you can put any snow tires you want on the Vette. It just runs on tires that are too wide to get any meaningful snow traction.

2. The Vette wouldn't know which way the Evo went on a dirt road (think WRC). It doesn't have the requisite traction, suspension travel and body strength.

3. And yes, of course the price matters. If not, you could buy buy several cars that are faster and handle better than the Vette. :dunno:

So while I do believe that for road racing the Z06 makes a better package, it does come with a few strings attached: it's expensive, doesn't like bad weather and requires more driver skill to extract the full potential. :dunno:

adc
03 330 ZHP


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Boothzor said:


> I actually registered to post in this thread.


Oh dear. Always a bad sign 

You said your location was Australia. I am therefore calling BS. The Z06 is not available in RHD, and it's practically impossible to register a LHD car and even if you do, you can't register it long-term. So either your one of Johnny's mates, in which case what are you doing here, or your a high-up in GM and therefore one of the most impartial contributors to this thread.


> Im laughing so hard at the evo people right now. Let me first of all say i own a new z06 and an m5


Wow, one of them too 


> Here is the difference...
> 
> Stock evo vs stock vette(were talking from mitsu stock vs from chev stock...not performance tuned) The vette drops it A) off the line B) around the track C) with the ladies
> 
> Now...lets even the field say...and make them both...naturally aspirated...the evo couldnt drop a corolla naturally aspirated.


Let's also even the field, by knocking half a bank off the Corvette and then a whole litre of capacity off that. Hmm!


> Now i hear you cry about the price difference...ok assume you go and mod an evo, omg you modded a car and made it better? how amazing...But lets go a step furthur and assume you have unlimited modding potential with each car...


[deleted trash talk]

The Corvette Z06 is freely available in the UK; we don't have a hang-up about LHD cars. It's a great car; lightweight, easy to service, reliable, strong, very fast etc. It's also £45k. That's £10k more than a japanese hotbox with similar out-of-the-box performance, and very wide, so no-one buys them. If you can think that GM can make a Corvette Z06 in RHD and could therefore actually be sold in Oz, at what price do you think they'll flog it there (given that the last US muscle car to be made in RHD, the previous-generation Mustang, cost a buttock-clenching A$100,000 and was so unpopular Ford pulled it just before the launch in the UK, ditching RHD conversion entirely)?.

Ah, whatever. :bs:


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

BahnBaum said:


> That's the issue, IMO. What stock numbers? 0-60? 1/4 mile time? Skidpad g's?
> 
> If you're looking at pure trackability, I think you have to find a common number, like Nurburgring times that you can use to compare across models. If you do that, I think you find there are only a couple cars faster than a well-driven Z06.
> 
> Alex


Yeah, but there's gotta be something in the BMW inventory that can take on the Z06, which is even lighter than a Z4M.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

SmoothCruise said:


> Yeah, but there's gotta be something in the BMW inventory that can take on the Z06, which is even lighter than a Z4M.


On the track, BMW doesn't have anything that even comes close. Most manufacturers don't.

Alex


----------



## Remmizo (Aug 16, 2004)

Boothzor said:


> I havent run against an m6, but i can tell you the m5 i own dosnt touch the vette. The m5 is my daily driver though. As for the m3, vs a z06? think stock evo...j/k Nah i have to say the m3 is also a good car, but its apples and oranges. In australia, a *more fair comparison would be a commodore vs an m5, because there both aimed at the same market, and fetch the same price tag, roughly*. The BMW would drop it.


Huh? A commodore and an M5 "roughly" the same price? A top of the range HSV is around 90K. An M5 is over 200K. Am I missing something in your post or was it a mistake on your behalf?


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Spring Mountain Motorsports Ranch Lap Times

Modified Class

Subaru WRX STI _ 2:37.069

Corvette C5 Z06 _ 2:39.245

http://www.modified.com/events/articles/13-410163.html


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Remmizo said:


> Huh? A commodore and an M5 "roughly" the same price? A top of the range HSV is around 90K. An M5 is over 200K. Am I missing something in your post or was it a mistake on your behalf?


*sniff, sniff*


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

MCSL said:


> Spring Mountain Motorsports Ranch Lap Times
> 
> Modified Class
> 
> ...


I thought we were talking C6.

Alex


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

I have high hopes for the new-platform M3 in a "light" version to compete on track but the price will still be outrageous. If you crack $100K you've suddenly got serious competition (e.g. GT3)


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Penforhire said:


> But if you "just" want a 4 second 0-60 and 12.6 in the 1/4 you can get a bone stock C5 Z06 to do that. Put sticky tires on it, a little dyno tuning, and say hello to high 11's.


A few simple mods will turn an Evo IX into an 11-second car on pump gas.

http://forums.evolutionm.net/showthread.php?t=188084


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Laguna Seca Lap Times

Ford GT _ 1:45.21

Chevy Corvette C6 Z06 _ 1:47.3 *

Mitsubishi Evo IX RS _ 1:49.58

Porsche 911 Carrera S _ 1:50.0 *

Aston Martin V8 Vantage _ 1:52.2 *

Ford Mustang GT _ 1:52.32

http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Features/articleId=107486?flushCache=true

* April '06 Motor Trend

Note: All cars are stock.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

MCSL said:


> A few simple mods will turn an Evo IX into an 11-second car on pump gas.
> 
> http://forums.evolutionm.net/showthread.php?t=188084


This is very tempting  :

http://www.vishnutuning.com/evo_Stage2_v500.htm

For the money payed it is an amazing performance upgrade:thumbup:


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Laguna Seca Lap Times

USTCC Evo _ 1:43.449

Corvette C6 Z06 _ 1:47.3 *

http://www.ustcc.com/news/06_03_11_laguna_q1.html

http://www.goodsportracing.com/index_table.aspx?ObjectID=17597

http://www.racerubber.com/lagunaseca/pages/IMG_6934.html

* April '06 Motor Trend


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

MCSL said:


> Laguna Seca Lap Times
> 
> USTCC Evo _ 1:43.449
> 
> Corvette C6 Z06 _ 1:47.3 *


I'm not sure what point you are trying to make.

But if you're comparing a fully prepped and stripped race car (Evo) with a street Z06 on street tires, then there is no point. :dunno:

adc
03 330 ZHP


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

adc said:


> ... comparing a fully prepped and stripped race car (Evo) with a street Z06 on street tires ..


An Evo racecar costs less than a C6 Z06. The USTCC Evo has just a few mods.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

This topic has gone on too long. Point was, he thought Z06 was a kick ass car, and it is, its blindlingly fast and has the looks to boot.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

BmW745On19's said:


> This topic has gone on too long. Point was, he thought Z06 was a kick ass car, and it is, its blindlingly fast and has the looks to boot.


:stupid:


----------

